# Who's Wading tomorrow?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I finally have some free time to do some fishing tomorrow, anyone else planning on wading?


----------



## loganjowell (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll be wading the south shoreline of west bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm planning on fishing the same general area. Hopefully the fish will be there.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

How did yall do?
If I can get out of work a little early I'll be heading to either west Galveston bay or Christmas for a quick wade.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I fished from 7am till noon, with only a 18" flounder bending my rod. Lots of bait, and I would see trout but no takers. I tried tops, plastics, Corkys, and even cork with Live Target shrimp.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fished off Sportsman Road from just before 7 until 12 or so on Sunday. Caught one flounder on a matrix shad lemon head and an 1/8 oz jig head. Tried a spinner and a spoon as well, none of them wanted any part of it. I saw a lot of jumping mullet but they weren't fleeing or schooled up, and they were always too far for me to get to.


----------



## loganjowell (Dec 14, 2013)

Nada, saw them, but no takers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

